# Lady Head Figurines



## debodun (May 8, 2021)

These were the rage in the late 1950s - early 60s.


----------



## bowmore (May 8, 2021)

On eBay, they are running about $10 to $25 on average.


----------



## Angelina (May 19, 2021)

Oh I love these things! Need to start collecting them.


----------

